# Purchasing a DRI Resale with current THE Club membership



## g1976b (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll apologize in advance for any 'stupid' questions I may ask.  I am new to the forum, but have read all of the DRI FAQ info yet still have questions.

BACKGROUND:  I bought a week at Kaanapali Beach club several years ago when it was with Sunterra.  Once DRI acquired Sunterra, I apparently became a member of THE Club.  I pay my membership fees yearly and my MF every other year.

GOAL:  I want to get more points, but I don't intend to do so at the retail price.  

QUESTIONS:

1.  What are my options?  Can I buy points?  Do I need to buy a week?  Does it matter where I purchase?

2.  Once I purchase, how do I bring that new purchase (be it a deeded week, points, etc) into the fold?

3.  Does the fact that I'm already a "retail owner" work to my advantage?

4.  If I purchase a week and it's currently a part of DRI and THE Club does that hold any additional weight compared to a resale week that does not?

5.  For those who have done this, which do you recommend?  Can you provide any pointers or things to pay attention to (or avoid)?

Thanks in advance everyone!!

Ben


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 9, 2013)

When you buy resale, it is limited to the resorts that are in that collection.  For example, if you purchase in the us collection, you cannot exchange into the European collection or the Hawaii collection.  Purchasing from the developer will let you access all collections.

It also does not add to the loyalty bands so you don't gain what limited advantage there is from these bands (member, silver, gold, platinum)

Doug or others may provide more details

Have you used club select?  You never know what weeks and resorts are in there but for week long vacations, it will cost less than the maintenance fee.  The website is 
https://select.diamondresorts.com/ResvSearch.aspx and use your regular username and password.  Just an option

I looked at Florida and came up with these units as an example

AVAILABILITY SEARCH MY PROFILE OPEN ITINERARIES CONTACT US DIAMOND RESORTS INTERNATIONAL® HOME


Availability Search
THE Club® SelectSM destinations are available for 7 night reservations in locations you'll want to explore from ocean getaways and mountain retreats to city center visits and everywhere in between.
Enjoy simplicity, choice and comfort every time you travel.
Fill in information below and click "Search"
All availability is listed for 7 night stays.
Click 'Book IT!' to select a resort.
Country:		 Resort:	
State:		 Accommodation Type:	
Arrival Date:	  
Thru:	  

 	 	Arrival Date	Resort	Location	Unit Type	Points	Price	 
04-May-2013	LIKI TIKI VILLAGE	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
11-May-2013	OCEAN EAST	 ORMOND BEACH , FLORIDA	2 BDR	7,500	$750.00	Book It!
11-May-2013	CANADA HOUSE BEACH CLUB	 POMPANO BEACH , FLORIDA	STUDIO	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
		12-May-2013	WESTGATE VACATION VILLAS	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
17-May-2013	SHERATON VISTANA RESORT	 ORLANDO , FLORIDA	1 BDR	4,000	$260.00	Book It!
		18-May-2013	WESTGATE TOWN CENTER	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	1 BDR	4,000	$260.00	Book It!
18-May-2013	BLUE TREE RESORT - LAKE BUENA VISTA	 ORLANDO , FLORIDA	1 BDR	4,000	$260.00	Book It!
		18-May-2013	WESTGATE LAKES RESORT & SPA	 ORLANDO , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
24-May-2013	PLANTATION ISLAND	 ORMOND BEACH , FLORIDA	2 BDR	7,500	$750.00	Book It!
25-May-2013	OCEAN LANDINGS RESORT AND RACQUET C	 COCOA BEACH , FLORIDA	1 BDR	5,500	$550.00	Book It!
		25-May-2013	WESTGATE VACATION VILLAS	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
01-Jun-2013	VACATION VILLAGE AT WESTON	 WESTON , FLORIDA	1 BDR	4,000	$260.00	Book It!
01-Jun-2013	VACATION VILLAGE AT WESTON	 WESTON , FLORIDA	1 BDR	4,000	$260.00	Book It!
02-Jun-2013	HOLIDAY INN - ORANGE LAKE NORTH VILLAGE	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
		02-Jun-2013	WESTGATE LAKES RESORT & SPA	 ORLANDO , FLORIDA	STUDIO	5,000	$325.00	Book It!
		09-Jun-2013	WESTGATE VACATION VILLAS	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
14-Jun-2013	ORANGE LAKE RESORT - WEST VILLAGE	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
15-Jun-2013	OCEAN EAST	 ORMOND BEACH , FLORIDA	2 BDR	8,500	$850.00	Book It!
22-Jun-2013	HOLLYWOOD BEACH TOWER	 HOLLYWOOD , FLORIDA	1 BDR	5,500	$550.00	Book It!
22-Jun-2013	OCEANIQUE RESORT	 INDIAN HARBOUR , FLORIDA	2 BDR	7,500	$750.00	Book It!
22-Jun-2013	SAND PEBBLE RESORT	 TREASURE ISLAND , FLORIDA	1 BDR	7,500	$750.00	Book It!
22-Jun-2013	SAND PEBBLE RESORT	 TREASURE ISLAND , FLORIDA	1 BDR	7,500	$750.00	Book It!
22-Jun-2013	ISLANDER BEACH RESORT	 NEW SMYRNA BEACH , FLORIDA	1 BDR	6,500	$650.00	Book It!
22-Jun-2013	TROPIC SUN TOWERS	 ORMOND BEACH , FLORIDA	2 BDR	8,500	$850.00	Book It!
		05-Jul-2013	WESTGATE LAKES RESORT & SPA	 ORLANDO , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
		05-Jul-2013	WESTGATE LAKES RESORT & SPA	 ORLANDO , FLORIDA	1 BDR	4,000	$260.00	Book It!
02-Aug-2013	PLANTATION ISLAND	 ORMOND BEACH , FLORIDA	2 BDR	8,500	$850.00	Book It!
02-Aug-2013	PLANTATION ISLAND	 ORMOND BEACH , FLORIDA	1 BDR	6,500	$650.00	Book It!
03-Aug-2013	ORLANDO-INTERNATIONAL RESORT CLUB	 ORLANDO , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
09-Aug-2013	ISLANDER BEACH RESORT	 NEW SMYRNA BEACH , FLORIDA	STUDIO	5,500	$550.00	Book It!
23-Aug-2013	MARRIOTT OCEAN POINTE	 PALM BEACH SHORES , FLORIDA	STUDIO	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
30-Aug-2013	MARRIOTT GRANDE VISTA	 ORLANDO , FLORIDA	STUDIO	2,500	$163.00	Book It!
30-Aug-2013	MARRIOTT GRANDE VISTA	 ORLANDO , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
		06-Sep-2013	WESTGATE TOWN CENTER	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	1 BDR	4,000	$260.00	Book It!
		06-Sep-2013	WESTGATE TOWN CENTER	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	1 BDR	4,000	$260.00	Book It!
05-Oct-2013	STAR ISLAND RESORT AND CLUB	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	3 BDR	10,000	$650.00	Book It!
06-Oct-2013	THE BEACH CLUB AT ST. AUGUSTINE	 SAINT AUGUSTINE , FLORIDA	1 BDR	6,500	$650.00	Book It!
		12-Oct-2013	WESTGATE VACATION VILLAS	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
12-Oct-2013	ALHAMBRA AT POINCANA	 POINCIANA , FLORIDA	2 BDR	5,500	$358.00	Book It!
09-Nov-2013	WINDWARD PASSAGE RESORT	 FORT MYERS BEACH , FLORIDA	1 BDR	6,500	$650.00	Book It!
21-Dec-2013	SUMMER BAY RESORT	 KISSIMMEE , FLORIDA	1 BDR	6,000	$390.00	Book It!
21-Dec-2013	HIDEAWAY SANDS RESORT	 ST. PETERSBURG BEACH , FLORIDA	2 BDR	8,500	$850.00	Book It!
28-Dec-2013	HIDEAWAY SANDS RESORT	 ST. PETERSBURG BEACH , FLORIDA	2 BDR	8,500	$850.00	Book It!



Availability Search | My Profile | Open Itineraries | Contact Us | Diamond Resorts International® Home

© Copyright 2013 Diamond Resorts International®. All Rights Reserved. Diamond Resorts International® is a registered service mark of Diamond Resorts Holdings, LLC in the United States and service mark applications are pending in other jurisdictions.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 9, 2013)

g1976b said:


> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1.  What are my options?  Can I buy points?  Do I need to buy a week?  Does it matter where I purchase?


If you want to buy resale and save >90%, then your options are simple. Buy what you want but realize that it will not be in the "club" 
So you could buy pts in the "US Collection" then use those pts at any of the ~15 "US collection" resorts but they can't be used anywhere else. 
OR buy at a deeded week at a single DRI resort and go there. 


> 2.  Once I purchase, how do I bring that new purchase (be it a deeded week, points, etc) into the fold?


 You really can't.  There was a time when you could buy a resale DRI product, then when buying more pts direct from DRI, have a clause in your contract which says your resale property would be brought into the "club".  Can you still do this?  I'm not sure.  



> 3.  Does the fact that I'm already a "retail owner" work to my advantage?


 No Sorry



> 4.  If I purchase a week and it's currently a part of DRI and THE Club does that hold any additional weight compared to a resale week that does not?


No Sorry



> 5.  For those who have done this, which do you recommend?  Can you provide any pointers or things to pay attention to (or avoid)?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!!
> 
> Ben


No Sorry

PS right now I own pts in the "newest" DRI collection Monarch Grand and I can't even give them away.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Feb 16, 2013)

*Just added resale points*

Did the update and added resale points to my existing club account after purchasing 2000 additional points.  I'm done now.


----------



## fluke (Feb 16, 2013)

RuralEngineer said:


> Did the update and added resale points to my existing club account after purchasing 2000 additional points.  I'm done now.



I am assuming you were able to bring the resale points into the club with a 2000 point purchase from DRI - is that correct?  

If that is what happened you would be the first person in the last 18 months - 2 years who has reported doing this (at least that I know of) here on TUG.  Could you give more details of the transaction?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Mar 22, 2013)

*Update*

My two accounts, club and US Trust were just combined.  

Now just waiting on some points to be added from my first Club Select.

Stephen


----------



## Eileen A. (May 11, 2013)

Hi Rural Engineer - Would you be willing to share how much you paid for the 2,000 points and at what location you did it?  I'm thinking of doing something similar.

Eileen


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 11, 2013)

RuralEngineer said:


> Did the update and added resale points to my existing club account after purchasing 2000 additional points.  I'm done now.





fluke said:


> I am assuming you were able to bring the resale points into the club with a 2000 point purchase from DRI - is that correct?
> 
> If that is what happened you would be the first person in the last 18 months - 2 years who has reported doing this (at least that I know of) here on TUG.  Could you give more details of the transaction?


ve
From somewhere in my memory banks, I have a recollection that when bringing in resale points they now limit the number of resale points to no more than the number of developer points added.


----------



## Eileen A. (May 12, 2013)

Hi Steve,

You have to purchase 1/2 of the value in developer points.  If I want to bring in a 5,000 point resale I need to purchase at least 2,500 Trust points.  I heard this at several owner updates.


----------



## cleo_32_2000 (May 13, 2013)

*I just purchased 2500 from Diamond*

I just purchased 2500 points from Diamond on Friday. I had purchased a sampler and though I went not intending to buy points, I did. The lowest amount they sell is 2500 which includes "the Club" and II membership. All of my sampler price was credited to the purchase price and I got to keep those 12,000 points plus the "first visit incentive" bonus of 2000. So in total I temporarily have 16500 points. After those are used up I will only have 2500 per year.

The salesperson told me to buy the minimum from the developer to be eligible for the Club membership (2500) and to buy the rest resale. Is this a load of poop or smart strategy?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 13, 2013)

Load of poo? You bet!

Smart strategy? For the salesman!

TS


----------



## artringwald (May 13, 2013)

cleo_32_2000 said:


> I just purchased 2500 points from Diamond on Friday. I had purchased a sampler and though I went not intending to buy points, I did. The lowest amount they sell is 2500 which includes "the Club" and II membership. All of my sampler price was credited to the purchase price and I got to keep those 12,000 points plus the "first visit incentive" bonus of 2000. So in total I temporarily have 16500 points. After those are used up I will only have 2500 per year.
> 
> The salesperson told me to buy the minimum from the developer to be eligible for the Club membership (2500) and to buy the rest resale. Is this a load of poop or smart strategy?



DRI does not have to put resale points into the Club. Unless you have something in your contract that says you can do that, they probably won't let you. If you rescind ASAP according to specific directions in the contract, you maybe able to negotiate a new contract that will allow resale points to be added to the Club.


----------



## cleo_32_2000 (May 13, 2013)

artringwald said:


> DRI does not have to put resale points into the Club. Unless you have something in your contract that says you can do that, they probably won't let you. If you rescind ASAP according to specific directions in the contract, you maybe able to negotiate a new contract that will allow resale points to be added to the Club.



Thank you! This is similar to another message I received. I also have an email directly into Stephen Cloobeck. I have my rescinding letter ready to mail.


----------



## avelox (May 22, 2013)

*OK...So What Happened?*

Hi Cleo! So...what happened? Did Stephen respond to your email yet? Did you decide to rescind? 
Hope you will be posting back soon.
Thank you.


----------



## cleo_32_2000 (May 23, 2013)

*All's well that end's well*



avelox said:


> Hi Cleo! So...what happened? Did Stephen respond to your email yet? Did you decide to rescind?
> Hope you will be posting back soon.
> Thank you.



I emailed Stephen and he replied right away cc'ing someone on his team to reply to me. I then got another email from another guy asking when he could call. 

I outlined my problem (conflicting information) and he said no, you cannot bring a resale into "the Club" even if you are already a member. I stated what the salesperson told me (which was to buy minimum from DRI directly and everything else resale) I told him I had a resale lined up.

I thanked him for the information, expressed my disappointment and told him I'd be rescinding right away. 5 minutes after our call, I got an email saying that they would make a "one time exception" and I'd be allowed to bring the resale into "the Club" AND they'd pay the transfer costs.

I cc'd all this to the original salesperson and she said it was BS, they'll always allow it if you already have purchased developer points, they just don't want people to know and encourage this practice.

Soooo, long story short, I kept my minimal DRI purchase and adopted 8500 points resale, no transfer costs. There were also some banked points along with the transfer and maintenance fees were already paid. Can you say MAUI for Christmas.....(assuming an opening pops up)

All in all I'm happy with how things turned out.


----------



## friedshrimp (Jun 20, 2013)

Out of curiosity, if one purchases (or gets for free) a resale from a Collection (say the US Collection), can they still (if they have a membership) deposit those points with II so as to do an II exchange or are they just limited to only exchanging in the US Collection without the ability for an external exchange?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jun 21, 2013)

"... or are they just limited to only exchanging in the US Collection without the ability for an external exchange?"

limited to U.S. collection.  but if you have club points and collection points just use the club points w/II.  At some point you can negotiate bringing in the additional club points into club.  I have sometimes waited as long as five years before agreeing to the right deal.


----------



## friedshrimp (Jun 21, 2013)

RuralEngineer said:


> "... or are they just limited to only exchanging in the US Collection without the ability for an external exchange?"
> 
> limited to U.S. collection.  but if you have club points and collection points just use the club points w/II.  At some point you can negotiate bringing in the additional club points into club.  I have sometimes waited as long as five years before agreeing to the right deal.



Yes, I understand the possibility of bringing resale points into the Club with an additional purpose and I know that being in the Club gives one a "free" membership to II, but can one buy resale points and purchase their own II membership and then exchange those points through II?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 21, 2013)

friedshrimp said:


> Yes, I understand the possibility of bringing resale points into the Club with an additional purpose and I know that being in the Club gives one a "free" membership to II, but can one buy resale points and purchase their own II membership and then exchange those points through II?


If you buy a DRI resort which trades in II, then YES you can buy resale and purchase your own II membership then trade. BUT You must make a reservation using your points (at one of the DRI resorts you're allowed to make reservations)  then trade the week you reserved in II.

So this means you can buy (or get a free week) at most all DRI resorts it doesn't have to be a DRI point ownership.  So a single week at a single DRI run resort or points in a system taken over by DRI (like Monarch Grand) should work.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> If you buy a DRI resort which trades in II, then YES you can buy resale and purchase your own II membership then trade. BUT You must make a reservation using your points (at one of the DRI resorts you're allowed to make reservations)  then trade the week you reserved in II.
> 
> So this means you can buy (or get a free week) at most all DRI resorts it doesn't have to be a DRI point ownership.  So a single week at a single DRI run resort or points in a system taken over by DRI (like Monarch Grand) should work.





robcrusoe said:


> Do you have experience with this?  My experience is that DRI will not verify a deposit of a reservation with THE Club  points.
> ALSO the alternative doesn't work either:
> Just because you see a DRI resort offered by II  doesn't mean it's an II resort.  In MOST cases it is THE Club that is in II  and owning a deeded week at a certain resort WILL NOT get you into II for that resort.



Please note , you would not be making the reservation using DRI "club pts" but would make the reservation at the resort in the normal way people who don't belong to the club make their reservations. In my case with the points the resort uses. Then since the resort is independently in II  I deposited the week into my independent II account.


----------



## avelox (Dec 6, 2013)

*What Do You Do With DRI Points?*

This most interesting thread just seemed to end without a resolution, so I am bumping it back up in hopes that someone, who has actually done this, will post back with their experience and maybe share just what they did and how they did it.
Specifically, once you accepted the transfer of DRI Points from a DRI Owner and member of "The Club", how did you then get to use your newly acquired points, since these points are not Club points. And not being Club points, they would not show up in your online account. 
The devil is in the details. So lets use this example: Lets say that I own 2,500 DRI points , which are in the US Collection, and I am a member of the Club with membership dues and MFs up to date.  I am gifted 20,000 DRI points in the US Collection for no charge, by an owner who wishes to rid himself of the annual Club membership fees and MFs. 
This results in my having 2 sets of membership with DRI. I can use my Club membership to sign in on the DRI website, and book a week with my 2,500 points.
But, how can I use the 20,000 points in the US Collection that I obtained for free? 
I would appreciate specifics. Thank you.




Bill4728 said:


> Please note , you would not be making the reservation using DRI "club pts" but would make the reservation at the resort in the normal way people who don't belong to the club make their reservations. In my case with the points the resort uses. Then since the resort is independently in II  I deposited the week into my independent II account.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 6, 2013)

avelox said:


> This most interesting thread just seemed to end without a resolution, so I am bumping it back up in hopes that someone, who has actually done this, will post back with their experience and maybe share just what they did and how they did it.
> Specifically, once you accepted the transfer of DRI Points from a DRI Owner and member of "The Club", how did you then get to use your newly acquired points, since these points are not Club points. And not being Club points, they would not show up in your online account.
> The devil is in the details. So lets use this example: Lets say that I own 2,500 DRI points , which are in the US Collection, and I am a member of the Club with membership dues and MFs up to date.  I am gifted 20,000 DRI points in the US Collection for no charge, by an owner who wishes to rid himself of the annual Club membership fees and MFs.
> This results in my having 2 sets of membership with DRI. I can use my Club membership to sign in on the DRI website, and book a week with my 2,500 points.
> ...



Behind the scenes at the website, the usage of points is tracked by the source of the points and the date those points were generated.  The usage rights all of the points in your account are noted.

So when you make a reservation, the points for that reservation are taken out of a particular pot.  So when a person has multiple contracts it's in their interest when they make a reservation to know where those points are being drawn from to make the reservation.


----------



## kalima (Aug 4, 2014)

*and the waters become murkier lol*



Bill4728 said:


> Please note , you would not be making the reservation using DRI "club pts" but would make the reservation at the resort in the normal way people who don't belong to the club make their reservations. In my case with the points the resort uses. Then since the resort is independently in II  I deposited the week into my independent II account.



Can I ask if you have actually successfully used your resale points to book a week at your resort and then traded into II?....we have been told different things from head people at DRI and other Sales people etc....there are lots of people who have been told things but now I think we need to find someone who has actually done this...


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 4, 2014)

kalima said:


> Can I ask if you have actually successfully used your resale points to book a week at your resort and then traded into II?....we have been told different things from head people at DRI and other Sales people etc....there are lots of people who have been told things but now I think we need to find someone who has actually done this...



Kalima,

Bill is in a different situation under Grand Monarch that was acquired by DRI. If their case, they can use II  even if they haven't converted to the club. It evidently was in the transfer/acquisition that they could continue to use II separately. I believe we clarified this on another thread.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 4, 2014)

avelox said:


> This most interesting thread just seemed to end without a resolution, so I am bumping it back up in hopes that someone, who has actually done this, will post back with their experience and maybe share just what they did and how they did it.
> Specifically, once you accepted the transfer of DRI Points from a DRI Owner and member of "The Club", how did you then get to use your newly acquired points, since these points are not Club points. And not being Club points, they would not show up in your online account.
> The devil is in the details. So lets use this example: Lets say that I own 2,500 DRI points , which are in the US Collection, and I am a member of the Club with membership dues and MFs up to date.  I am gifted 20,000 DRI points in the US Collection for no charge, by an owner who wishes to rid himself of the annual Club membership fees and MFs.
> This results in my having 2 sets of membership with DRI. I can use my Club membership to sign in on the DRI website, and book a week with my 2,500 points.
> ...



I know this question is long ago but the real answer is when you log in to DRI website it asks which account your logging into and if its the resale or gifted ones, then you will use those for that collection.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2014)

> Originally Posted by Bill4728
> Please note , you would not be making the reservation using DRI "club pts" but would make the reservation at the resort in the normal way people who don't belong to the club make their reservations. In my case with the points the resort uses. Then since the resort is independently in II I deposited the week into my independent II account.





kalima said:


> Can I ask if you have actually successfully used your resale points to book a week at your resort and then traded into II?....we have been told different things from head people at DRI and other Sales people etc....there are lots of people who have been told things but now I think we need to find someone who has actually done this...


The Quote was from 2013. At that time we reserved our week and then deposited the reserve week into II.  That has since changed. 
Now we look in II and exchange for an II week using DRI points. We no longer make a reservation and deposit that week into II.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 5, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> The Quote was from 2013. At that time we reserved our week and then deposited the reserve week into II.  That has since changed.
> Now we look in II and exchange for an II week using DRI points. We no longer make a reservation and deposit that week into II.



so Bill,

As I have seen you have been a moderator and participant in TUG for quite sometime and I appreciate your insights. But your post #19 is inaccurate in my opinion and therefore might mislead someone into being able to buy any of the major collections in DRI: US, Hawaii, California; as resale points and then use a separately opened personal II account to draw DRI points for II exchanges. This is false.

Your experience with DRI and Grand Monarch is *different* and will allow such exchanges as your units are assigned a point value which is exchangeable in II. Yes, your are not in the CLUB, and yes they are allowing your weeks to exchange out very much like DRI Club members in all collections. The caveat is that of course, your internal exchange is still within your collection. A DRI club member can internally exchange directly into your collection. Which might increase occupancy but some resorts will be upgraded as usual in DRI, if necessary.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> so Bill,
> 
> As I have seen you have been a moderator and participant in TUG for quite sometime and I appreciate your insights. But your post #19 is inaccurate in my opinion and therefore might mislead someone into being able to buy any of the major collections in DRI: US, Hawaii, California; as resale points and then use a separately opened personal II account to draw DRI points for II exchanges. This is false.


The quote was from 2013. At that time if you had a resale week you could reserve the week and deposit that week into your own private II account.

In 2014, owners of MGV pts ( not members of the club) had their MGV II accounts changed to a DRI point based account. 

What may or may not be true is the info that of summer of 2014 all resale buyers of DRI collections will not be able to have private II membership with a DRI point based account.  

PLEASE you can not just believe what the DRI salespeople tell you. The only people who truly know is someone who has just bought and then been told that they can not have private II membership with a DRI point based account. And even then it may not be true just what they are told to tell you so you'll buy into the club. 

What we do know is that DRI will not allow transfer of the current years points into the new owners DRI account and into a II account. THat doesn't mean that they will not allow it for points in the years to come.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 5, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> The quote was from 2013. At that time if you had a resale week you could reserve the week and deposit that week into your own private II account.
> 
> In 2014, owners of MGV pts ( not members of the club) had their MGV II accounts changed to a DRI point based account.
> 
> ...




Bill,

I just bought resale points in the US collection in 2014 . They will not allow II to draw my resale or regional points to be drawn by the DRI II desk. This is my experience.

I do not need a salesman.  I am already in the Club as a silver elite. I happened to have deeded weeks and some points in that account. I can use II to exchange using these points. I even upgraded my Club II account to Platinum II to obtain free guest cert's for II exchanges and other benefits. The DRI Corp II accounts are a free benefit offered to standard, silver, gold, platinum elite DRI levels on a sliding scale.  

Your Pacific Monarch Grand Vacation Club acquired by DRI and managed by DRI changed the old system of needed to deposit week first- I get it. Then your points (usually up to 12k pts online and expandable with DRI II desk verification) which are determined based on your previous units are assigned DRI points. These are not the zillions of DRI "*resale*" points out there from the Hawaii, US and California collections. 

I will be staying at one those GMV resorts shortly and look forward to it.

If I am wrong, please let me know.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not sure if you are wrong or not. 

Do you have a non DRI corporate II membership?

If so, will II set up your resale DRI "Us collection" as a "resort-unit owned" within your (non DRI) II membership?

If they will, then you should be able to use your non club / resale DRI points to make an II exchange. 

I know that info DRI is giving you is telling you that you can't do this but my other TS system (Club Intrawest -CI) has been telling resale buyers of CI that they wouldn't be able to use their CI points in II. They say this because resale buyer can not get into the CI-II exchange program called Extraordinary Escapes- EE    BUT when the people contact II, they find that they can deposit their reserved CI weeks into II ( if they open a non CI/EE  interval membership) even though CI said they wouldn't be able to. 

Have you spoken to II?

Bill


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 7, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> I'm not sure if you are wrong or not.
> 
> Do you have a non DRI corporate II membership?
> 
> ...



Yes, I have spoken with II. They will not accept the resale points for usage in a separately opened personal II account. They refer all Diamond points back to Diamond II desk.

AS you know, but for the benefit of someone who might be determining whether they can deposit their timeshare *week* into II, whether is it or has been pledged into DRI's club, this could be done. However, that might affect the members CLUB status etc.


----------

